# elk hunting , good scope for magnum any help



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am going elk hunting in Colorado this fall I am using a Winchester model 70 chambered in 300 weatherby, right now it has 3x9 Nikon buckmaster with a 50mm objective, For those of you that have hunted elk do you think that scope is adequate. or should I upgrade. Just looking for some opinions on it> I have never been out west to hunt so I want my gear to be the best it can be with what money I can afford, scope price's can get way up there, so any comments will be helpful Thanks


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Your scope should be fine. A good set of binoculars and a good pair of broken in boots should be high on your priority list if you don't already have them. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

What is your budget for optics, both binos and scope? You'll more than likely spend more time looking through binds than looking through a scope.

The best advise I can give you is to get in shape. I was lacking in that department last year. The mountain kicked my ass but I did manage to kill my bull using a peep sight on my rifle.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've shot deer and antelope out to 350 yards with a Nikon buckmaster 3x9. I think you'll be ok with it.

Mike


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

Any scope is only as good as the person using it. You have to ask yourself is that scope good enough for the range your capable of shooting. That scope is fine if your wanting to shoot up to about 400yards my opinion. I hunt out west and I practice at 800yards. And have shot animals out 700yds. I really like Zeiss conquest 6-20-50. My biggest tip is practice long range shooting


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a Leupold man myself. 1.5x5 on my 458lott and 3x9's on my 416rem,375H&H, 338winny and my '06. Never broke one in 18 years living in AK.
I've broken the mounts ( I'm a firm believer in iron sights as back up) but no optics.

Glass is getting better nowadays, your Nikon should be fine.

I agree 100% that binos and boots are more important.


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for input, Will probably keep scope need a different mounting system scope blew off after rear mount broke, don't think it hurt scope will find out. I have a good pair of binos I am happy with (diamondbacks) boots I am a big fan of rockys I find them very comfortable, after break in they are like slippers, I have a pair that are 10 years old no soles left but they are just so comfortable cant give them up, kinda sucks in winter lol. so will get me a new pair. As to shooting I do that a lot have a range in my back yard, not new to hunting just never went elk hunting before. I hike a lot 2 years ago spent 5 weeks hiking Montana, Wyoming, and Utah, beautiful country, am looking forward to Colorado Thanks again for input


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Warne rings and bases are reasonably priced and high quality. 

Since you don't need a scope or binos buy a quality air rifle so you can shoot daily or the very least multiple times per week till you leave. It will make all the difference in the world. At the very least shoot a brick of 22s a month starting now. 

A range finder is a must if you are shooting over 300 yards. 

Elk can take a lot of lead and still remain on its feet. If you have a shot keep shooting. Don't assume you missed if you don't see a reaction after your first shot. 

Colorado tag applications usually have to be in the mail first week of April. The hunting applications are not out yet. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

The difference in glass comes at the edges of light - early morning & late afternoon. The better optics have greater light gathering capabilities and more clarity. Both of these characteristics can make or break your shot availability and success.

I have a Nikon slug hunter on my shotgun and then put together a package for my grandson using a Vortex crossfire. I sighted in these two guns side by each and the Vortex was brighter and had better eye relief. Both are considered (by me) to be entry level scopes with the Nikon @ $199 and the Vortex @ 149.99.

Full disclosure - I am a fan of Vortex scopes. I think their Diamondback series compares favorably with the Leupold VX2 while their Viper line I believe is superior to the VX3. I just put a Viper HD on my .450 Bushmaster. If I remember correctly the Viper set me back @ $400.

I had the same experience with binoculars. I had Windriver binoculars in 10X42 ($250) and did a comparison with them, a similar Nikon and the Viper HD. The Viper came out significantly superior to the others but the cost @ $500.

All of the above being said, when I went with a group on a wilderness hunt in Montana, every guide had Swarovski binoculars. They may have pulled up to the trail head in a beater truck but they all carried glass costing thousands.

I can't afford that level of glass but I think the best value for the money is the Vortex line of scopes. Vortex is an American company but their top of line Razor scopes are made in Japan, their Viper and Diamondback brands are made in the Philippines. They come with a fantastic unconditional life time warranty and great customer service.

There are other very good scope brands that are comparable but at every level the Vortex scopes are/tend to be less expensive for the same or better quality.


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

The Doob said:


> The difference in glass comes at the edges of light - early morning & late afternoon. The better optics have greater light gathering capabilities and more clarity. Both of these characteristics can make or break your shot availability and success.
> 
> I have a Nikon slug hunter on my shotgun and then put together a package for my grandson using a Vortex crossfire. I sighted in these two guns side by each and the Vortex was brighter and had better eye relief. Both are considered (by me) to be entry level scopes with the Nikon @ $199 and the Vortex @ 149.99.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks for the input I love my diamond back binos I use them a lot I wear glasses and they work very well with them, I have eyeballed those expensive ones but not on my budget, I have a rangfinder, and the outfitter said most shots would be 300 yards or less. Will see when I get there, we are doing a drop hunt no guide so I am sure we will make many mistakes but no matter what happens it will be a blast


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

What The Doob said about binos and guides. I thought my Nikons were good but I always wondered why every guide I have ever had when hunting relatively open areas were always seeing elk and deer before I did even when scanning the same areas. They also seemed to see game in the far away shadows that took me forever to make out if I could see them at all. I chalked it up to them having the experience of knowing what to look for and where to look for it until I finally asked one of them if I could look at some game through his Swarovski's. It was a day and night difference. His glasses gave a sharp image and you could count points from a steady rest. My Nikons, once I knew where to look, showed a deer that may or may not have had antler. If I knew then what I know now I would have bit the bullet and gotten much better binos twenty ago and would still have them today rather than spending money to upgrade a bit every few years. FM


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Most people don't "see" with bino's, they just look through them. If you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Straight ahead (Jan 7, 2013)

For my .300 ultra mag, I have a zeiss 6-20 and appreciated these out there, but aren't the best. I had a set of Lecia's rangefinders and were happy with them. I now don't believe in separate rangefinders from binoculars because of lost time from having to switch back and forth. I jumped up to the combo Leica 10-42 rangefinder/binoculars and found they are the best out there. The guides that I hunted with had Steiner's and tried Swarovski's and said they were equivalent to a pair of Vortex, especially at near dark conditions (when binos are needed most). Prior to my purchase of the Leica binoculars I was able to verify at Cabela's. The guy behind the counter was bragging of Swarvo's, but after I looked them and then the Leica's after I had to laugh. The definition of Leica's are like no other. My 7x Leica rangefinder had incredible definition, so I knew that jumping to the high end rangefinder/binocular was going to be worth it. I'm sold on the Leica brand only because the clarity and quality is no other. I'd consider selling my Zeiss scope for a new Leica scope on my ultra mag just because of the better definition. Never will I purchase Swarvo's...they are all name! It was just when I was looking through the couple different Swarvo pair in the store that if I could tell a difference inside, I would certainly see less definition outside, I knew then the guides weren't kidding.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sure your already aware of this but to me most important thing is be in good physical condition.. the ability to get to the animals is just as important as the shot/scope/binos. Then packing it out on your back. Not sure if you're guide dose that with horse or not.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Schmidt Bender


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

your scope will work, but, personally, I like a Scope with BDC, you could be shooting 2,3 or even 400 yards.

Kevin


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well brought my rifle to my gunsmith having new scope mounts put on, I am also having it magna ported so I can shoot it with out flinching, that 300 wby BARKS. Also putting a Nikon buckmaster on but a BDC type, This trip is already getting costly, but that's half the fun, started my training, have most of the gear just a few items left, then its all about the wait October is still a ways off I dream about it every day. Thanks for the opinion's has been helpful. will post after hunt if I get anything


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

woodsyman762 said:


> Well brought my rifle to my gunsmith having new scope mounts put on, I am also having it magna ported so I can shoot it with out flinching, that 300 wby BARKS. Also putting a Nikon buckmaster on but a BDC type, This trip is already getting costly, but that's half the fun, started my training, have most of the gear just a few items left, then its all about the wait October is still a ways off I dream about it every day. Thanks for the opinion's has been helpful. will post after hunt if I get anything



A Limbsaver Recoil Pad does wonders, I put 1 on my Remington model 700, 300 Win. Mag.
it is very comfortable to shoot now.

Kevin


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

That guns going to be very loud. Wear protection


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

gonewest said:


> That guns going to be very loud. Wear protection



Yep, I am not a fan of porting or Muzzle Breaks just for that reason, they are so loud that you even need hearing protection while hunting, that is if you want your hearing to last very long.
the Limbsaver Recoil Pad will accomplish the same thing for $30 to $35.00. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

My issue with pads are It makes the stock to long for my build , and my hearing already sucks after shooting for 45 years,first 10 years or so with out muffs, young and foolish Not new to guns or hunting been doing it along time, I have a range set up in my yard 100 yds with good backstop pile of dirt and stumps, probably shoot more than most simply because I can, have 30 some rifles am good with all of them, when I started this thread was just looking for other opinion's which you all have given and they are like arseholes we all have one LOL But I know what works for me


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

You can also have one of those mercury recoil reducers installed in the stock. I had an 8oz reducer in my Lott. Made a big difference


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

woodsyman762 said:


> I am going elk hunting in Colorado this fall I am using a Winchester model 70 chambered in 300 weatherby, right now it has 3x9 Nikon buckmaster with a 50mm objective, For those of you that have hunted elk do you think that scope is adequate. or should I upgrade. Just looking for some opinions on it> I have never been out west to hunt so I want my gear to be the best it can be with what money I can afford, scope price's can get way up there, so any comments will be helpful Thanks


From experience, the gun will tell you everything. Start shooting out to five hundred. You'll know if your scope is sufficient quickly. 1-2 hundred really is nothing when shooting for groups. I personally would like more magnification and higher quality. 9 power is OK for 200, but not for real accuracy. It's minute of deer, but not confidence inspiring. We all have a budget. For me, boots/optics/ bullets are never compromised. If you have a guide, ask about typical shot distances.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I have a 2x8 Leupold VariXIII on my elk rifle. f you are doing a horseback hunt big scopes can be problematic for fitting your rifle in a scabbard. I can'tell imagine needing more than 9 power but I'm not a real long range shooter. BDC can help but using duplex cross hairs can do the same thing if you know your trajectories.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

We sight in for 300 yards. When you get to 400 yards you hold just below top of the back. Has worked for us on many hunts. Our average shot where we go is 300 yards most of the time. A good rangefinder is very helpful.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

A 3x9 with a 50mm objective sounds like a great scope. Is it still performing well in low light?

If it's still functioning well, then I think the main question is how far would you shoot? If you're shooting over 300 yards, then maybe higher magnification would be good. If not, then 9 power should be fine. 

Elk are big targets, and they often offer multiple shots. Lead flies and they sometimes just stand around. Last one I took was 400 yards, 12 power was nice. Once I started shooting it didn't know what was going on. I shot 3 times and hit it twice, not certain what order connected. I think hit, miss, hit.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

The Doob said:


> The difference in glass comes at the edges of light - early morning & late afternoon. The better optics have greater light gathering capabilities and more clarity. Both of these characteristics can make or break your shot availability and success.
> 
> I have a Nikon slug hunter on my shotgun and then put together a package for my grandson using a Vortex crossfire. I sighted in these two guns side by each and the Vortex was brighter and had better eye relief. Both are considered (by me) to be entry level scopes with the Nikon @ $199 and the Vortex @ 149.99.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth Steiner 10x50 binoculars are pretty nice for the money. I lucked into a pair on eBay for $200 a few years back in Military Marine. Retail is around $500 and they outperform my friend's and brother's Swarovski's with 42mm objectives. Steiner 10x50 are a fairly common military issue, they show up in Surplus. I'd recommend buying surplus binos in person, make sure a tank didn't run over them.

One thing, Steiner 10x50 binos are somewhat big. That's partly why they are less expensive, I think. I put mine on bino straps and they aren't a big deal. Then again I carry a 10 lb gun around too, some think that's crazy.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Here they are for $360, pretty good deal. 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...iqOrZvNICFRq1wAodkNILXA&is=USA&ap=y&A=details


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

woodsyman762 said:


> *I have a range set up in my yard* 100 yds with good backstop pile of dirt and stumps,


Probably just as if not more important as the scope. 
Which bullet and what are you zeroing for range? Those two things will probably determine the success about as much as new glass. 
I'd say your old glass is fine, but this is an opportunity to buy something fun.


----------

